# Halloween 2015



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice haunt!
Looks really good.


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you much.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like that evil tree.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job with your haunt! I like your tree too.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2015)

That looks wonderful! Especially love the display with all the body parts.


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all your nice comments. The tree was inspired by a pic.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great haunt! My favs were the tree, Meeps gravestone, the dead guy in the chair & your scarecrow.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome tree and setup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet set up and I too think the tree outstanding


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you IMU and Hairazor.


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Great display, I love the tree!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What they all said - that tree though is awesome!


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

thanks canuck and headless...i guess the tree is the winner.


----------

